# Gas central heating costs in Italy during winter



## VB1980

Hi there, I read lots of posts on the Internet about the cost of gas and electric in Italy, but would anyone be able to give me a rough idea of cost per month during the winter months if we use gas central heating? Also, what montha should I expect to run the heating from-to? Thanks


----------



## italy

sorry question is too vague.. i think you need to put in a bit more info..where in italy.. how high above sea level.. how far from coast... for instance we have temps of 28c day and around 18 nights.. down on the coats you can add another couple of degrees.. in the mountains of L'Aquila you can take off at least 10 c so you would need heating there now... a good system of getting an idea is that if you get your comune website they will have when heating in public buildings and condos is turned on..they also very often have average temps available.. 

further help would be needed regarding the type of house ..if its an old property with thick walls and not south facing then heating is a nightmare even though ambient temp might not look too low.. with mains gas you do have a very expensive choice hence most Italians if they can use other sources.. but they also seem to live in houses kept at very low temps..

we would expect to pay here at the moment for a mixed type of heating on a 200 m sq habitable space house around 1500 euro for heating from late october through to start of may .. but this does not involve gas which would cost a lot more... our first house here had mains gas and that would have hardly paid the monthly bill.. it was very big though.. 500 m sq and high ceilings .. a nightmare to keep warm..


----------



## ACM

i live in a 2 bedroom quad-plex with 2 floors. it is hard to keep this place warm during the winter months. it starts to get fairly cold from Lazio all the way down south to Sicily around Dec. then that's where i usually turn my "central" heating. the cost for me for 500 liters is quite expensive; like around 380-400 USD. i'm going to use the heat from the AC unit instead because it will be a lot cheaper than what i pay for central heating.




VB1980 said:


> Hi there, I read lots of posts on the Internet about the cost of gas and electric in Italy, but would anyone be able to give me a rough idea of cost per month during the winter months if we use gas central heating? Also, what montha should I expect to run the heating from-to? Thanks


----------

